# Are cream colored goldens more expensive ?



## GRnewbie (May 15, 2012)

Recently, I spoke to a breeder about getting a golden retriever puppy and during the conversation she said that she expects more money for a cream colored golden.

Is that true that cream colored goldens cost more ?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some breeders charge more for cream colored goldens. But if they do you should run. There are reputable breeders of cream colored goldens who do not charge more out their. The most important thing you should look for are health clearances.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Cream is a marketing ploy IMO. Golden range in color from all most white to mahogany. 
How Many Golden Retriever Colors Are There?

They should be the same price range no matter what their color is.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Some breeders charge more for cream colored goldens. But if they do you should run.


I can't add anything to this except to say that I literally chuckled out loud at this. 

But let me be clear: I chuckled 'cause of the way OD put it. The actual subject isn't funny at all, and you should instantly drop a breeder who does that, as it indicates some serious problems with the program.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm...as you are a self-described "newbie," I'll go into more detail: 

"Cream" is the light end of the allowable color spectrum for Goldens bred to the English (KC) standard. We often call dogs bred to this standard "English style" Golden Retrievers. They're the same breed as Golden Retrievers bred to the American Kennel Club standard, and they come in all shades of gold, _not just cream_. Any breeder who conflates "English" and "cream" as if they're the same thing is misleading you. Cream is _allowed_ in English style dogs. It is not the only color they come in, not by a long shot.

The AKC doesn't allow dogs quite as light, so you won't see "cream" dogs if they're being bred to the AKC standard. But you will see a large range of allowed colors, some very light.

There are a few other differences than that small color allowance, so English style dogs sometimes have a slightly different look and build. But the differences aren't dramatic, and all Golden Retrievers are part of the same breed.

The reason we're telling you to run is that a common thing among profiteer breeders is to market their dogs for color. They breed for a color extreme, so health and temperament go down the list in priorities. You end up paying for a "rare" color that isn't actually rare, and you get a dog at a higher risk for health and behavioral problems.

There are many wonderful breeders in the US who breed English style Goldens, and some of them will have cream colored dogs. There are also lots of breeders who breed AKC standard Goldens who have very light dogs if it's the color more than the style that matters to you.

I do urge you to put color way down your list of priorities. Look for breeders who comply with the guidelines the GRCA sets out (regardless of what style they breed). I think you'll find your favorite color is the color of the dog by your side. That's how it worked for me.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

A cream colored dog should not cost you more than any other golden retriever... A cream colored dog is registered as a light gold and the only ones who charge you more are breeders who are breeding for money and trying to make these dogs into something they are not. 

I can tell you that I will be having a litter later in the year and it is highly likely that I will have cream puppies and I WILL NOT be charging more for the lighter colored puppies.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

We purchased our puppy, Winter, in February of this year & she was $1,000 plus $242 for delivery. (Side note: I know that having puppies delivered is controversial, however we had a friend who lived near the kennel check it out, and it was just easier for us for many reasons to have her delivered). I do understand that some of the puppies in the litter went for as much as $1,500. Here is probably more info that you may want, LOL: I would not say that our breeder did everything perfectly, but overall we were very pleased with the experience. The breeder has only a few breeding dogs, and Winter's parents were 2 & 4 years old at the time of breeding. We intitially thought (at time of purchase) that both parents had all clearances, but as it turns out, the parents had some clearances but not all. Hip & elbow were current for both (dad was just recertified in February or March), but the breeder had the hearts checked by her own vet, not a veterinary cardiologist. And she did not feel that it was necessary to do CERF on the eyes. The breeder did not update all info on the K9 data site, but was able to furnish copies of the clearances she did have. I feel that the breeder was honest in telling me upfront that there was no such thing as a "white" Golden, that the dogs she emailed me photos of photographed as white but really were "light Golden"; she told me that the person who reserved Winter had backed out because Winter "wasn't white enough". I think she did a lovely job socializing the puppies and it was clear that Winter loved her and was very attached to her. I think she was very good about listening to what we were looking for (temperament wise) in a puppy and directed me towards Winter. I have been extremely pleased with Winter's temperament- she is very gentle, pretty calm by Golden Retriever puppy standards (good in the house, very playful outside), a big cuddler (leans on you, follows you everywhere, sits on your lap), is very vocal ("talks" to you when she's very happy to see you). She has not chewed any of our furniture, just her chew bones, & was easy to housebreak (aside from her UTI infection, which was a whole other issue). We have three kids, ages 4/6/11, and she even lets the 4 year old brush her teeth. She did well in her Puppy Obedience class (although leash walking is still hard). I woluld say that the only downside is that Winter can be smelly (kids call her the "farty dog", I think I need to change her food). Would I buy from the same breeder again? Gosh, SUCH a hard question. I do wish that the parents had all 4 clearances. I do plan to have CERF done on Winter once she's 2. Our last dog was a rescue who lived to 16, so health is always a gamble. But because temperament is ultimately the most important thing to me, I would probably go back to our breeder and tell her I'd only buy again if she did all 4 clearances on the parents and see if I could sway her to get with the program, LOL. Also, our breeder does not show, but there were other champions in the AKC lineage, and personally, it didn't bother me that she didn't show. I'm new to this, but I just don't personally believe that specializing in a particular color necessarily means that health/temperament/socialization of the pups is a low priority at all.


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

I personally feel that breeders should not charge more depending on the shade of the Golden. However, feelings aside, I know that quite a few breeders (less so for the reputable ones) tend to amp up their prices based on the final coat of the dog.

@MikaTallulah posted a great link which I think everyone should read here. Especially useful to find out what color the pups are eventually going to turn out into. 

You can check out my own pup, Thor, here. I find it interesting to note that photo exposure changes the color of his coat quite significantly. The point I am trying to make is to go in person to check out pups at the breeders yourself, rather than via email/web.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

debra1704 said:


> I'm new to this, but I just don't personally believe that specializing in a particular color necessarily means that health/temperament/socialization of the pups is a low priority at all.


I'm sorry to contradict you like this, and I'm really glad that you had a good experience, but if a breeder is going for a color extreme, that means that they have to pass over a potentially healthier breeding dog if he or she is darker.

And the breeder you're talking about didn't even have complete clearances on the breeding dogs. That's, by definition, putting health further down the priority list. Those clearances are really the bare minimum of an ethical breeding.

Like I said, I'm very glad that you had a good experience, but the breeder, as you've described her, does not meet the GRCA's definition of a reputable breeder.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I'm sorry to contradict you like this, and I'm really glad that you had a good experience, but if a breeder is going for a color extreme, that means that they have to pass over a potentially healthier breeding dog if he or she is darker.
> 
> And the breeder you're talking about didn't even have complete clearances on the breeding dogs. That's, by definition, putting health further down the priority list. Those considers are really the bare minimum.
> 
> Like I said, I'm very glad that you had a good experience, but the breeder, as you've described her, does not meet the GRCA's definition of a reputable breeder.


I am glad she loves her dog and the pup has a great home BUT it is the kind of breeder that she mentioned and described that gives all breeders of this style of dog a bad name. That is the reason that we get sneered at or the hairy eyeball of rudeness because people assume that the dogs cames from disreputable breeders. 

Honestly color is the least of my concerns... and charging more for one color? shoot I want to know why she didn't do all her clearances.. compete in some venue or another. There is absolutely no excuse other than trying to make a buck for not doing all the clearances. 

Like I said I am glad her dog has a great home... but I am disturbed by the description of the breeder... because those kinds of breeding practices impact me on a daily basis and harms the breed that I love.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing.... I guess it depends on the breeder?

Let's say the breeder has an European bred female that she specially imported (meaning the breeder got on the plane and went over there to interview breeders and pick out her puppy who showed whatever it is that evaluaters look for). And then she flew the puppy back home with her. Raised that puppy. Took the puppy to shows in Canada or wherever in the US that you can show a light colored golden. 

And then when it comes to breeder, it could be this breeder favors that overall look of European bred goldens and paid a lot more to breed to a really select dog either on the other side of the country or in another country.

You know, looking at it that way - I would understand why puppies would cost $2000-3000 (as opposed to $900-1500). 

And I would really assume that the breeder would be extremely selective in who gets their hands on those precious pups who were so expensive to come by. Meaning that this breeder would not be selling those puppies to anyone who would not provide the type of home that they should have or even worse turn around and breed those puppies for $$$$. 

Where I have a problem is there are a lot of breeders who are "start up home businesses" with their "english creme" goldens. They purchase a pair and as soon as possible start breeding to make back the money and a lot more. 

And there are also established breeders who again own both parents, are breeding 2nd or 3rd generation dogs, and have absolutely NO REASON to be charging more for those dogs, as they are not encountering any more expenses than they would were they breeding their "American golds".


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The thing is... you are never going to look at your dog and say, "I love this dog so much because she is cream coloured!" 

There are so many things that are more important. When you fall in love with that dog, you are going to want him or her to live forever, have a good strong heart, be able to play ball without pain, and see your smiling face clearly.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Megora said:


> One thing.... I guess it depends on the breeder?
> 
> Let's say the breeder has an European bred female that she specially imported (meaning the breeder got on the plane and went over there to interview breeders and pick out her puppy who showed whatever it is that evaluaters look for). And then she flew the puppy back home with her. Raised that puppy. Took the puppy to shows in Canada or wherever in the US that you can show a light colored golden.
> 
> ...



and all of those things have absolutely NOTHING to do with color you mention at the beginning. The expenses of a litter are definitely a factor when one breeds. Some litters may cost more than others because of the expenses involved in the breeding itself, BUT that is not about color that is about litter expenses. 

As soon as you start charging more for one puppy in a litter than another because of color; or charge more for one litter than another because of color then you move in disreputable breeder category. 

I am likely breeding Alex to Connie... they are both cream. I am probably going to have a whole litter of cream pups (not the ideal in my mind) but those pups will cost no more than any other litter of golden retrievers. No more than my litters that have color. 

There are a million reasons why someone might charge more for one litter than another but color isn't one of them and they take advantage of puppy people who don't know better, or the process, or what they should look for by telling them that this color which is just a light gold ... somehow makes their dog healthier or rarer than others....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

This person's whole breeding process is more expensive. Yes the pups would be cream in color but this would have spent a ton of time finding and selecting the right dogs. Not what a lot of greeders do. They order a dog or get a breeding pair. Don't show, title, or compete with the dogs- Breed them and then sell the pups for a few thousand dollars because they are "rare" or "cream" goldens.

I think is where most are objecting too. I hope this makes sense.



Megora said:


> One thing.... I guess it depends on the breeder?
> 
> Let's say the breeder has an European bred female that she specially imported (meaning the breeder got on the plane and went over there to interview breeders and pick out her puppy who showed whatever it is that evaluaters look for). And then she flew the puppy back home with her. Raised that puppy. Took the puppy to shows in Canada or wherever in the US that you can show a light colored golden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

In Ripley's Litter, The colours ranged from cream to light gold, With Ripley being a darkest. We were all charged the same amount, and none of us knew which puppy we would be taking home until they got temperament tested at 7 weeks old. We were basically able to chose our puppy, but the breeder (who knows the pups best) was able to recommend which one she thought would be the best fit with our family. We had a fantastic experience with our breeder, seeing as she was able to accommodate everyone (families and dogs combined) to match the the right family with the right dog. Its not about the colour, it's about what personality matches with your family. One should never have to pay more for a specific colour.


----------

